# Craftsman Table Saw



## RoundPoppy (Nov 28, 2014)

I Have an old Craftsman Table Saw. I was wondering if you could tell me how old it is, the Model no is 109-22620.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

According to this online manual 1946.

http://www.manualslib.com/manual/476480/Craftsman-109-22620.html#manual


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

They still made quality tools back then.


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Any pics? 
My grandfather used to have some stuff around that era. Most of it disappeared after he died 



rusty baker said:


> They still made quality tools back then.


They sure don't now. Most of my Sears sourced tools break fast. I got a month out of a brand new trimmer before the lower gearcase grenaded.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I bought a $700 Craftsman band saw a few years ago and then bought a Grizzley for $135, the Grizzley is by far the better saw.


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

rusty baker said:


> I bought a $700 Craftsman band saw a few years ago and then bought a Grizzley for $135, the Grizzley is by far the better saw.


My dad worked in several service type positions for Sears for over 35 years. Ive always tried to keep going there, but they make it so hard to keep going back. Fixing my brand new trimmer cost me 2 hours worth of phone calls, 2 weeks without the trimmer and a tank of fuel. They drained it out to ship it away somewhere to have it fixed, then ignored me when I complained.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

rusty baker said:


> I bought a $700 Craftsman band saw a few years ago and then bought a Grizzley for $135, the Grizzley is by far the better saw.


I think they were both made in China.


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Way too much is these days


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

What turned me off to Craftsman was a tacker I bought. Almost all carpet installers use a Duofast electric tacker to upholster steps. Craftsman came out with a rechargeable that was great. 4-5 hour battery life, powerful, compact and used the same staples as the Duofast. After a short time, they suddenly discontinued it, no batteries, no chargers, no parts available. So I am stuck with a $100 paperweight.


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

I've switched pretty much entirely off Sears products. 
Hand tools I stick with Klein, plumbing I go Rigid/Imperial/Yellow Jacket, electrical is all Fluke. 
My next trimmer will be an Echo, next mower will probably be something light commercial. Dad said screw it while before he retired and bought a little Kubota tractor, little thing will probably outlive both of us.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

rusty baker said:


> I think they were both made in China.


Grizzly is made in Taiwan. As far as I know, it isn't slave labor like mainland (Red) China, but I could be wrong.


----------



## AMHope (Oct 28, 2014)

I guess I am a poor example but I do not care where something is made- only if it works well and is a good value. With tools I tend towards the "expensive" because 30 years of buying tools and doing a lot of work with them has taught me that often that is cheaper than the "cheap tools". Just because it is more expensive is no guarantee of quality , hut if you do some reading of reviews and a little research usually you will come up with a decent idea of what is best. I have a lot of tools 10-15 years old with hundreds of hours of use that are still as good as the day I bought them and some of my woodworking tools are 30+ years old handed down by my father in law and still work great. I leave my social viewpoints for other areas and stick with tools that work over place of manufacture for spending my money.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

It is just that typically Asian made products are mass produced and lower quality that those made in the US or Europe. But, not much is made in the US anymore.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

On the other hand it's surprising how little resale value those old USA made tools have. People bi**h about the quality of new and pay maybe 600 bucks for a table saw that's basically junk and when an old saw is for sale the number $50 - $75 or best offer is frequently seen.

I have 2 old Sears Roebuck and CO. saws Mod. 103.0213 made from 1945-1949. I've had one for 40 years and the second one I bought at auction 5 or 6 years ago with the original manual and motor for $25.00. 

They are my daily users and hell no I don't rip 4x8 sheets on them but I can cut 2x4s all day long. That's plumb stupid on a table saw that's not set up for that in a production shop. I really don't want to work/walk around one that big and the *Popular Mechanics portable saw guide* is better for me to break down sheet goods anyway.

Some claim finding parts is a problem. They don't break with reasonable care - no plastic. If arbor bearings or belts ever wear out they're available quicker at the bearing supply for about 6 bucks than trying to order foreign parts that read* - NOT AVAILABLE* - on your PC screen.


----------



## Doc Sheldon (Nov 23, 2014)

So true about the quality of older tools! I have a few hand tools passed down from my great grandfather, pre-1900, that are 10x better than most modern counterparts. When we pass a garage sale that has tools, my wife just stays in the car and breaks out a book, 'cause she knows it's likely going to be a while before I get out of there. :yes:


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

One thing that's important to remember, "Craftsman" doesn't make any power tools. Their tools are all other brands that Craftsman re-labels as their own. Sometimes you're buying Bosch/DeWalt quality, other times it's Ryobi's lesser nonsense or a Taiwanese manufacturer you never heard of. Pretty-much all of sears is a relabeling company. If you look at the model number, there are defining numbers as to who actually makes the product. Here's a link to one list:

http://home.cogeco.ca/~gbishop/Public/SearsSourceCodes.htm

EDIT: Further note: Sears/Craftsman does not often list the full model number online - just the trailing number. You often have to look at the tool itself to get the full model number. The first 3 numbers in the Sears model number indicates who the manufacturer was.
Sample Model # 358.1111111 was made by Poulan


----------



## Doc Sheldon (Nov 23, 2014)

Good to know, hyunelan2. I knew they didn't actually manufacture, but I didn't realize you could identify the mfr. by the Model#. Thanks!


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I wonder if it's like Wal Mart paint it was made by Sherwin Williams, now PPG, which are good companies that make good paint. But to get the Wal Mart account their paint must be made to Wal mart specs. Whice results in a less than premium product.


----------

